# Dayton Bass Club



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

The Dayton Bass Club is now in its sixth year of tournament fishing and the club is continuing to grow. We are seeking new members, both boaters and non-boaters for the coming 2009 season. Club tournaments are scheduled on Wednesdays which provides an excellent opportunity for retirees and individuals who have flexible work schedules.

The club sponsors ten tournaments with dollar payouts at each event. Tournaments will take place on several of the Southwestern Ohio lakes, as well as Kentucky Lake, Lake Erie, St. Clair and Lake Barkley. Annual membership cost is only $50 with no other dues or charges.

If this sounds like something you would be interested in, contact;

Bill Chapman-Tournament Director 
(937) 898-5652
[email protected]


----------

